# How often do you vacuum or sweep?



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

I have to Dyson at least once/day the whole 2 floors that see action everyday. Plus, I usually do another quick sweep through the living room and kitchen.

I use the attachments and get every nook and cranny every other day.

The basement gets vacuumed about 2x/day.

Nope, I'm not OCD







but we have dogs, cats & kids.


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

I sweep the kitchen floor daily and will spot mop it also, I fully mop it once a week or so.

As for vacuuming, if I had a Dyson I would do it everyday too! With the vacuum we have now I try to vacuum a couple times a week.


----------



## eightyferrettoes (May 22, 2005)

Every bleedin' day. We've got that birch cotton floating gracefully through the air and building up great drifts on the living room floor.

I should vacuum the den every day, too, but really I only do it once or twice a week, if someone is coming over.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

:










We don't discuss such things. Dd is terrified of the vacuum so it only comes out when dh is home and one of us can distract her.

-Angela


----------



## BelgianSheepDog (Mar 31, 2006)

At least once a day. My namesake blows her black fuzzy coat all over everything at least three times a year. Then there's the cats...


----------



## Throkmorton (Jun 30, 2003)

I sweep the kitchen and dining room once a day at least, the living room every other day. The hall gets swept every 3 days (thank you www.chorebuster.net !)
I vacuum the bedrooms once a week and mop only when the floor is so gross, i consider wearing shoes. I hate mopping. I do spot clean the floor as needed.

ETA: but we have no pets, and no shoes are allowed in the house.


----------



## ledzepplon (Jun 28, 2004)

:

I rarely vacuum. We have a cleaning lady come once a week, so it gets done then.

I dust mop the pergo floors (in the kitchen, living room, entry, and hall) daily, though.

Since we have no pets and shoes get taken off inside, the carpets in the bedrooms don't get too dirty (I hope!).


----------



## carmel23 (Jul 21, 2006)

you mean I supposed to vacuum and sweep? (okay just kidding







)


----------



## AppleOrangePear (Apr 17, 2004)

A few weeks ago i have made it a goal that i have been keeping too:

sweep 3 times a day. We have terrazzo floors which is basically part marble. With three dogs, kids and a bird it really does help to keep the house feeling really clean. DH mops 1-2xs a week.

Actually relaxing to sweep. I sweep morning, naptime ( if im not napping) and right before bed however before bed time i dont do the bedrooms just the kitchen hallway and livingroom.

im also a nook and every crevice. Keeps the little beings in the home happy







I love the book Spirtual tasks of the homemaker. How you clean can give a different feel to the home.

michele


----------



## Throkmorton (Jun 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ledzepplon* 







:

I rarely vacuum. We have a cleaning lady come once a week, so it gets done then.

Um yeah, my housekeeper also does 90% of the vacuuming and 100% of the mopping. We only have carpet in the bedrooms, and are considering ripping up the carpet in at least 1, to install laminate and see if that helps DD's asthma.


----------



## celestialdreamer (Nov 18, 2004)

Every 1-3 days. I really prefer it done daily as if I let it go 3 days then even after I vacuum it seems still pretty fuzzy. We have a dog, 2 cats and 2 toddlers so it gets pretty yucky, so I really do aim for daily.


----------



## hipumpkins (Jul 25, 2003)

I should do it every day but it gets done bout 3-4x a week. I sweep almost every day if I'm not just plain distracted away from it.
Our apartment came with a light blue carpet and b/c it has no pattern it shows everything. It , of course, now looks like a spotted design but between you and me the spots are really stains


----------



## *Aimee* (Jan 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
















:










We don't discuss such things. Dd is terrified of the vacuum so it only comes out when dh is home and one of us can distract her.

-Angela









:

ds SCREAMS if he even sees it so its difficult.


----------



## AutumnMama (Jan 2, 2004)

nak
I should vacuum 1-2x/day but I usually do it 1-3x/week. We have pergo type flooring everywhere but the bedrooms, and I have a Rainbow vacuum that I love


----------



## Parker'smommy (Sep 12, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BusyMommy* 
I have to Dyson at least once/day the whole 2 floors that see action everyday. Plus, I usually do another quick sweep through the living room and kitchen.

I use the attachments and get every nook and cranny every other day.

The basement gets vacuumed about 2x/day.

Nope, I'm not OCD







but we have dogs, cats & kids.


Sounds exactly like us right down to the Dyson, except we don't have two floors thankfully!

But man...I love my Dyson. It was a Christmas gift two years ago and I just LOVE it! I actually like vacuuming because of my Dyson. Yes...I LURVE my Dyson!!!! (SLURP!)


----------



## UberMama (Feb 27, 2007)

At least once a day for everything.. it used to be 2x+ per day when DD was crawling.


----------



## mags (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 

We don't discuss such things. Dd is terrified of the vacuum so it only comes out when dh is home and one of us can distract her.

-Angela

We have the same issue with my older DS and the vacuum cleaner, so it is a two person job in our household too. We *try* to do the floors at least once a wk, every once in a while it goes longer. Luckily, we do not wear our shoes inside the house, so it helps decrease the amt of stuff tracked onto the floors a LOT!


----------



## Eben'sMama (Jun 29, 2006)

We do heavy vacuuming 2-3X per week and dustbust the stray bits off the hardwood floors every day. We have a Dyson, and it is amazing, yet disturbing, to see how that canister fills up so fast, even when the area rugs look barely dirty/linty!







:


----------



## ~Nikki~ (Aug 4, 2004)

I sweep/mop at least twice a week. Sometimes more often if the kids spill something. Usually I just do "touch ups" unless the entire floor really needs it.

Vaccuuming I do far less frequently, because our vaccuum sucks (in the bad way) and I get frustrated. If I had a dyson I'd probably have it going every day.







I vaccuum the upper level bedrooms probably once a month, because the carpets seriously don't need it any more often than that. The dining room (where we eat all of our meals) gets done once a week. The playroom sometimes gets done twice a week, because despite my strict no food rule, the kids always manage to sneak the crumbiest foods in there.


----------



## cappuccinosmom (Dec 28, 2003)

I sweep multiple times daily in our lower floor. It's all open floor plan, so crumbs and dust migrate around. I just cant' stand grit underfoot.


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

The whole upstairs daily, the kitchen and living room sometimes twice a day, and the basement once every couple of weeks.


----------



## GooeyRN (Apr 24, 2006)

I vacuum daily. 19 month old dd reminds me if I "forget". She gets her mini vacuum and starts pushing it all around me until I get up and start vacuuming.







Yesterday she wanted to help mop the floors with her mini mop. She is the cutest thing! She loves to clean.


----------



## FoxintheSnow (May 11, 2004)

Sometimes once a day and sometimes once every few days. It really depends on how much time I have and how dirty the carpets are.


----------



## mamalisa (Sep 24, 2002)

Every day thanks to our fluffy dog and messy toddler. Thankfully the dog cleans up most of the toddler mess, so it's a decent balance. I only vacuum my bedroom once a week though, the dog and toddler don't spend much time in there


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

We sweep and spot mop once a day. We vacuum and full mop once a week.

We have two cats and two kids.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

wow, i'm amazed how many of you vacuum/mop/sweep everyday!! i def could (i mean, there's enough crap on the floor....we have our windows open in the summer and live on the corner of a dirt road...so much dust!)

i vacuum the house once a week, mop twice a month, sweep the kitchen/pantry almost everyday.


----------



## sunflowers (Sep 24, 2006)

Vacuum at least once a day. Sweep the bare floors several times a day.

DD LOVES the vacuum and will follow it around wherever it goes. Many a day where I have literally tripped over dd because she stands so close to me when I'm vacuuming







I'd love to be able to find a battery operated vacuum for her to use herself







:


----------



## ~ATenthMuse~ (Mar 16, 2003)

Every day downstairs. Bedrooms once, maybe twice, a week. I do the baseboards, ceiling fans once a week. We have a Dyson, too. Hardwood downstairs except for the kitchen, bathroom, and laundry room. Carpet upstairs. Can't wait to take it out!

With 2 adults, 2 kids, a cat, and now 3 dogs, I have to vacuum daily or we get tumbleweeds!


----------



## onlyzombiecat (Aug 15, 2004)

I sweep every day. I could sweep more than once a day and still get pet hair, dirt and crumbs. We have wood or linoleum floors everywhere but the attic.
I don't vacuum very often in the attic.
My dd has always been terrified of vacuums.


----------



## leahr (May 15, 2005)

i sweep the kitchren every day and vacuum about once a week. we spend a whole lot more time in the kitchen then any where else.


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

Our goal is once a day (sweeping), but it may go every other day. Our b-hound sheds quite a bit so it starts getting pretty bad after 2 days. The kitchen floor gets swept a couple times a day. The bathroom floor about once a week unless it's just plain nasty.

As a sidenote, I would love to have a Dyson.


----------



## JesseMomme (Apr 6, 2002)

I sweep once every couple of days, and mop once every few weeks when it _really_ needs it. The upstairs is carpeted but the belt spinner on my vacuum is broken so I can only use the hose while bent over going over every square inch, which is a PITA, so that only gets done when the carpets are screamingly bad.

eta: I like to tell myself I am saving on electricity







but seriously, if the belt part worked (yes I tried to replace it but it still doesn't work) it would take me two seconds to do the whole upstairs but it takes a good fifteen minutes using just the hose in the hallway of the upstairs.


----------



## neetling (Jan 24, 2006)

I vacuum every to every other day. Sweep or vacuum the kitchen every few days whenever crumbs stick to my feet. Spot mop the kitchen when spills happen, swiffer fully a few times a month. (I forget to and our rental has butt ugly brown linoleum so it hides a lot - ick!)

The baby likes to be held while I vacuum. Puts him right to sleep.


----------



## bluey (Apr 28, 2004)

3 kids, 2 cats, 1 dog, and a dp who works outdoors. Oh, and for the last month my sister, her dp and their dog. Full house!

We don't wear shoes in the house, but even so I vacuum the main floor every day. The upstairs (my bedroom) gets hit twice a week and the basement I let my sister take care of since they're the ones down there. When they are not here I zoom around down there twice a week. We don't have a lot of carpet - just in the bedrooms, and one hallway - so it's not that big of a deal. When we're finished renovating (hahahahaha) there will be no more carpet. Then I will be happy.


----------



## Rainbowbird (Jul 26, 2004)

Wow, we've got some clean homes around here!

I vaccum the kitchen and family room daily, the rest of the house weekly. I mop weekly. OK sometimes bi-weekly!

We have two dogs that spend most of their time in the aforementioned two rooms so those are the areas that really need it most.

I too, cannot abide hair and grit underfoot!


----------



## arahzel (Apr 29, 2007)

Once a week, usually Saturday mornings or afternoons.


----------



## Trac (Sep 4, 2004)

: I don't want to talk about it.


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

Every 1-2 days


----------



## Neth Naneth (Aug 11, 2006)

How funny I was just going to post this. I sweep everyday and mop once or twice a week, DS isn't crawling in the kitchen usually. However I vacuum everyday.


----------



## UptownZoo (May 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BusyMommy* 
I have to Dyson at least once/day the whole 2 floors that see action everyday. Plus, I usually do another quick sweep through the living room and kitchen.

I use the attachments and get every nook and cranny every other day.

The basement gets vacuumed about 2x/day.

Nope, I'm not OCD







but we have dogs, cats & kids.

Will you marry me?
























Right now, there are shredded tissues all over my living room floor. Somebody left the box in the floor and the puppies had a high time.

That was on Wednesday.







:


----------



## Tilia (Nov 18, 2006)

I vacuum 2 times a day, but we have a swivel sweeper. It is pretty quiet and it works really well. We have carpet in the LR, dining room, kitchen, laundry room and BRs. Linoleum in the bathroom. The swivel sweeper works great in there too!

I use the hand vac a couple times a day too. We have the Kone from Dirt Devil.

I get out the regular vacuum maybe once a month. I don't even know why I keep it around! I should declutter it.

I also sometimes use the Swiffer Carpet Flick. It works really well.

As you can see, I collect vacuums.


----------



## CaraNicole (Feb 28, 2007)

_a few times a week as needed but i *always* do boath on monday and go from there for the rest of the week! my ds is a crawling monster and likes to eat the floor so it has to be clean!_


----------



## Leylla (Aug 22, 2006)

I vaccum the kids living room twice a day, (nap time and after bed time) and dust mop the kitchen daily.

The WHOLE house get vaccuumed and mopped at night though. The babies bedrooms are empty at night as they are in my room, and DS1 (7yrs) vaccuums his own room as part of his morning chores. (Rinse his shower, vaccuum, and make his bed)

I also vaccuum the furniture daily at night as well.

The ceiling, drapes, closets, etc get vaccuumed once a week.

Steph


----------



## *clementine* (Oct 15, 2004)

I sweep the main floor of the house once a day and do the high traffic areas as much as 3x a day. I only sweep upstairs a few times a week.


----------



## scrapadoozer (Jun 10, 2004)

Sweep the kitchen everyday, mop biweekly (really doesn't need it more than that), vacuum about 3x a week.


----------



## oneKnight (Aug 4, 2006)

I sweep the kitchen daily, but the carpet goes for about a week. We would probably have to vacuum more often if we actually had kids (although DH drops almost as many crums as his 2 y/o niece







)


----------



## dillonandmarasmom (May 30, 2005)

Since MIL gave us a dark area rug, everyday. Prior to that, it happened every other day. I sweep daily. We have a dog who sheds the equivalent of a new dog daily, and I have several little ones visit my home every other day...and they know how to make quite the mess!


----------



## mosesface (Jul 25, 2006)

we have hardwoods everywhere but the kitchen and bathroom. i sweep the whole house at least once a day, kitchen 2-3x daily. i mop the bathroom and kitchen 2-3x a week, depending on whether or not the dog has been drinking out of the toilet, distributing water and muddy paw prints all over.

very, very, very soon i am getting a roomba, mostly just to chase the cat around and eat his RIDICULOUS amounts of hair.


----------



## astar326 (Jul 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AutumnMama* 
nak
I should vacuum 1-2x/day but I usually do it 1-3x/week. We have pergo type flooring everywhere but the bedrooms, and I have a Rainbow vacuum that I love









I just upgraded my old Rainbow to a new one and I'm sooo excited! It's amazing. I vacuum weekly and have 1 very fluffy dog and 2 cats. I'm allergic to cats, but my allergies are fine as long as I keep up on housecleaning.


----------

